
Show HN: ExtractorApp Convert Excel / CSV to API, SQL and Other Formats - cdsmarty
https://extractorapp.com/
======
wgx
Nice! You might also be interested in our
[https://sqlizer.io/](https://sqlizer.io/) which specialises in one thing -
converting flat files to SQL insert scripts.

~~~
cdsmarty
That looks very good, ExtractorApp doesn't create the SQL table, it allows you
to map to a table structure,

